# Yet another Viper



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I hope you all aren't tired of seeing Viper builds.

I was stressing about starting this kit, because I couldn't find the right color of light blue at the Auto Zone, but I found this color at Wal-mart and thought it was close enough to work with.

It's from Krylon (not Cylon) and goes by the manly name of "Peekaboo Blue"

out of the can it's a little too "My Little Pony" but if you spray it lightly over the grey primer, I think it tones it down rather well. when it is almost completely dry, I ran a sanding sponge over it going from front to back. It knocked down the high spots and let the grey show thru. It will give me a good base for the final weathering (once the decals are put down)

I highly recommend Paul's etch cockpit, but you will need to have that dremel handy to make room in the fuselage for it. 

I should be able to wrap this up this weekend. 

Thanks to team Moebius for another great kit!

Enjoy, dissect, discuss


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I hope you all aren't tired of seeing Viper builds.
> 
> I was stressing about starting this kit, because I couldn't find the right color of light blue at the Auto Zone, but I found this color at Wal-mart and thought it was close enough to work with.
> 
> ...


Very nice work with the color, it looks better then I could ever hope to get it.......:thumbsup: The cockpit looks great as well. I know I never get tired
of seeing another fine build.......:wave:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Excellent! Love the lighting job!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Mighty nice work there, Lou!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I think you've nailed it with the colour and the lighted cockpit looks great.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

One of the best I've seen!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Really like the color- that blue is an almost impossible off-the-shelf find. Lighting is awesome! Question- I am wondering if you have concealed the switch- if so, how and where?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice build Lou and that is a fantastic cockpit. I haven't built any of the BSG kits I although I have all three. I just picked the Acreations BSG battlestar decal set so maybe I'll attempt that one fairly soon.

Bob K.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

modelguy1 said:


> Really like the color- that blue is an almost impossible off-the-shelf find. Lighting is awesome! Question- I am wondering if you have concealed the switch- if so, how and where?


power runs thru a plug out the bottom to a wall transformer. no switch other than pulling the plug.

I've got so bad a misjudging how many bulbs vs. power drain that I've almost given up on batteries.

cheers


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

AMAZING WORK!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

The lighted cockpit looks excellent. Thanks for the photos


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*decal time*

spent a few minutes putting on the decals. Now I'm glad the blue is dark enough, If I'd gone lighter, the decals wouldn't have shown up as well

almost done


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice shade of blue. The cockpit looks great. You can never get enough Vipers!!!!
Steve


----------

